# Chesapeake Charter



## efatzinger (Nov 30, 2000)

I own a 30 ft seafarer I would like to charter a boat in the chesapeake that would give service like the article in either sail or cruising world about a month or so ago. they were in maine and were taken to destinations of thier choice and fed gormmet food.Are these charters for real or do they only get that type of service when you say you are a writer for some saing publication. I would love to experience waking to fresh muffins and all that stuff.


----------

